# Fúria da Natureza ...



## AndréFrade (3 Jul 2010 às 12:36)

Parte do Fórum, ( Tópico) dedicado a imagens ou videos da Fúria da Natureza ...

Aqui vão algumas:





































Link´s:  Fotos
Fotos


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Mar 2011 às 18:23)

Não sei se real se não, mas aqui vai:









http://www.botojanews.com/2011/01/furia-da-natureza-parte-1.html


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Mar 2011 às 19:56)

andres disse:


> Não sei se real se não, mas aqui vai:



É real sim!!

Mas é vulcânica! 
Do Eyjafjallajokull na Islândia!!


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Abr 2011 às 18:39)

Será real ?


----------



## Teles (16 Abr 2011 às 23:38)

Essa ultima imagem é falsa , foi editada.
Aqui fica a verdadeira:


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2011 às 00:29)

Existem pessoas que gostam de fazer batota com as fotos, a foto acima da célula sobre a Ilha é um exemplo disso


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2011 às 11:02)

Exacto 

Exelente Teles .


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2011 às 16:30)

Alguns vídeos dos últimos dias nos States...


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2011 às 16:48)

Espectáculo


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2011 às 17:17)

andres disse:


> Espectáculo



Isto é assim, é um espectáculo para a vista, um verdadeiro regalo, mas não se pode esquecer o perigo, destruição e muitas vezes as mortes que se escondem por detrás de um espectáculo desta envergadura.

Eu, por uma questão de respeito, evito esse tipo de comentários impressionistas, guardo o encanto para mim.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2011 às 17:19)

Pedro disse:


> Isto é assim, é um espectáculo para a vista, um verdadeiro regalo, mas não se pode esquecer o perigo, destruição e muitas vezes as mores que se esconder por detrás de um espectáculo desta envergadura.
> 
> Eu, por uma questão de respeito, evito esse tipo de comentários impressionistas, guardo o encanto para mim.



Deves ter percebido o fundamento da palavra espectáculo para mim

Claro que não era desse ponto de vista das destruições, mas o regalo que isto nos dá de ver


----------



## Geiras (17 Abr 2011 às 20:07)

andres disse:


> Deves ter percebido o fundamento da palavra espectáculo para mim
> 
> Claro que não era desse ponto de vista das destruições, mas o regalo que isto nos dá de ver



Exacto. Quando se fala em beleza ao ver por exemplo uma trovoada é apenas um MeteoLouco a apreciar os fenómenos da Natureza...


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2011 às 09:45)

andres disse:


> Deves ter percebido o fundamento da palavra espectáculo para mim
> 
> Claro que não era desse ponto de vista das destruições, mas o regalo que isto nos dá de ver





Geiras disse:


> Exacto. Quando se fala em beleza ao ver por exemplo uma trovoada é apenas um MeteoLouco a apreciar os fenómenos da Natureza...



Sim André, eu entendi a forma como empregaste o vocábulo, somente mais tarde... Agora, queiram entender o meu ponto de vista, e isto serve também para o colega Geiras... Claro que eu entendo que seja um espectáculo e tal, um regalo para os olhos, e por aí fora, e é mesmo uma beleza enorme, mas por detrás de tanta beleza há sempre destruição, no que toca a fenómenos severeos, e no caso dos últimos dias nos States, que têm sido muito severos no que toca a tornados (li algures ontem que só na semana passada haviam sido detectados mais de 100), há mesmo muitas mortes, cerca de 50 até ao momento, salvo equívoco.

Isto é assim, eu entendo, até por sou igual, que estes eventos severos são belos, mas chegar ao ponto dos desejar, aí já é estupidez, não é o caso neste tópico, mas ainda ontem no tópico do Seguimento e Discussão das Previsões do Tempo. Há lá malta a desejar fenómenos como os dos EUA para os próximos dias, e isso para mim chama-se falta de repito por quem sofre os danos causados pela instabilidade meteorológica, é preciso ter bom senso...


----------



## Teles (18 Abr 2011 às 10:12)

Como já aqui foi dito n de vezes , a meteorologia tem sempre a sua beleza.
Ora todos nós gostamos de ver belas wallclouds , tornados e mammatus, etc..., é lógico que toda essa beleza por vezes tem um troco menos belos que são os danos que ela pode causar ,tanto humano como material e que ninguém quer que aconteça , nós os meteoloucos e não só ,  gostamos de ver esses fenómenos embora sabemos bem o que podem causar e creio que não é da intenção de ninguém aqui no fórum de desejar mal algum , por isso acho que se deve parar com certos comentários que não levam a lado nenhum


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2011 às 10:20)

Teles disse:


> Como já aqui foi dito n de vezes , a meteorologia tem sempre a sua beleza.
> Ora todos nós gostamos de ver belas wallclouds , tornados e mammatus, etc..., é lógico que toda essa beleza por vezes tem um troco menos belos que são os danos que ela pode causar ,tanto humano como material e que ninguém quer que aconteça , nós os meteoloucos e não só ,  gostamos de ver esses fenómenos embora sabemos bem o que podem causar e creio que não é da intenção de ninguém aqui no fórum de desejar mal algum , por isso acho que se deve parar com certos comentários que não levam a lado nenhum



Teles, eu só dei a minha opinião, não queria dar continuidade à conversa, e ficam já as desculpas. Acabe a conversa, que realmente é offtopic, e não deva a lado nenhum.


----------



## Teles (18 Abr 2011 às 10:29)

Deixo aqui um pequeno contributo que achei na net:


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 10:32)

Muito bom Teles..

O 2º video mostra algum "medo", se eu tivesse a morar debaixo daquele "bicho" 

Muito bom


----------

